# [Contest] 5000+ TBT Bell Art Contest! [Winners announced!]



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

Since TBT has so many awesome artists, I figured I'd start an art contest 

*Start Date:* June 13, 2014
*End Date:* July 18, 2014

Rules:
You are free to enter as many times as you'd like, to raise your chances of winning.
The art has to be drawn by yourself, you can't use other people's art.
All entries has to be posted in the thread, no entries will be accepted through pm/vm/other places.
You can win more than once, but only one time with the same picture.
I reserve the right to switch the rules at any time.

Judging:
Me and a few friends of mine will pick the winner together, that way your art won't just be judged by my taste.
The art will be judged by quality, but mostly by content. So your art doesn't have to be great, as long as the concept is great.

How to enter:
Draw a picture of Blaire, Walt, Mathilda, Zell, Rooney, Kitt, Papi, Bangle and/or one of my mayors (ref 1 / ref 2) and submit it to this thread.
It can be of just the one character, or more than one. It's up to you.
The art has to be new, you can't submit your old art.

Prizes:
1st Place: 5000 TBT Bells (approx. 100-150m bells)
2nd Place: 1000 TBT bells (approx 20-30m bells)
3rd Place: 500 TBT Bells (approx. 10-15m bells)

More prizes might be added in the future, depending on how many entries I get.

Hope I didn't forget to add anything =P

The winners are.....


Spoiler: Drumroll









*Buuunii* who goes home with *5000 TBT* bells!

Your chibis are extremely adorable. You did a great job on them both, but this one is extra adorable cause of blaire being in it as well. Double the cuteness.





Spoiler: Excitement








*Eranir* who goes home with *1000 TBT* bells!

This Zell picture is outstanding. The colors are amazing, and he's just overall handsome. Great job!





Spoiler: !!!








*Meira *who goes home with *500 TBT* bells!

The way you drew my mayor in this is amazing. She looks proud and cute at the same time. And the colors are just amazing. Thank you for participating






Spoiler: but that's not all!



Warrior, Windfall, Usagii, Rayquaza128, Olivizza, Lynn105, Shirohibiki, Darumy, Ahousar97 and Twinrova will walk home with one cherry each, for their amazing art.



Thank you everyone for entering, and I'm sorry not all of you could get a price! 
So many outstanding pieces of art was drawn for this contest. I hope you guys had as much fun as I did. x3​


----------



## Luxanna (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh well I'm going to enter this!!!!!!
Is it okay if we draw themuh... what is this word I never know Q_Q , We draw them humanish (cries)


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 13, 2014)

Walt seriously is deserving of more fanart.


----------



## mob (Jun 13, 2014)

papi would be fun!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 13, 2014)

might draw papi hes my bf
sounds like it could be fun  hope you dont mind sketches


----------



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> might draw papi hes my bf
> sounds like it could be fun  hope you dont mind sketches



I don't mind sketches, your sketches are awesome <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 13, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I don't mind sketches, your sketches are awesome <3



shhh u//A//u /pets u
thank you hh,
do you mind if we include, like, our mayors or other characters or whatever?


----------



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> shhh u//A//u /pets u
> thank you hh,
> do you mind if we include, like, our mayors or other characters or whatever?


i woudln't mind, it all depends though. drawing an art for someone else but submitting it to the contest doesn't seem fair, but drawing yourself or your character interacting with them, why not. x3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 13, 2014)

aaaa probably doing blaire she's a cutie <33

also are gijinkas allowed? I'm not too good at animals but idk D:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 13, 2014)

Yookey said:


> i woudln't mind, it all depends though. drawing an art for someone else but submitting it to the contest doesn't seem fair, but drawing yourself or your character interacting with them, why not. x3



yeah, thats what i meant ^u^ okay!! thank you!!! hope i can think of something good haha


----------



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> aaaa probably doing blaire she's a cutie <33
> 
> also are gijinkas allowed? I'm not too good at animals but idk D:


Sure, gijinkas of these animals sound's rather interesting. ^_^


----------



## olivizza (Jun 13, 2014)

yeaa i did a gijinka Papi cause i wanted something to doodle



Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 13, 2014)

olivizza said:


> yeaa i did a gijinka Papi cause i wanted something to doodle
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clicky



WEH THATS RLY CUTE,,,,,,,


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 13, 2014)

EORIJGV EORIJG BIOERGB
thank you so much for doing this! I'm working on my entry now （＾∇＾）good luck to all of the amazing artists out there who enter!


----------



## Yookey (Jun 13, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## effluo (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm going to do my best to enter. Might help get me out of my art funk. :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 13, 2014)

S'pose this is a time where I wish I could even produce anything that could be called "Art"

Good luck peeps.


----------



## krielle (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm considering entering this if I get my tablet tomorrow n^n


----------



## Darumy (Jun 13, 2014)

Quick little Blaire gijinka!



Spoiler












I might fix/line/color for real if I feel up for it but feel free to DQ me if I don't finish haha.


----------



## Yookey (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh my, the eyes on papi <3

and that blaire. *-* amazing.


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

Just got done with blaire, working on Walt now ( ；?Д｀) i think i'll do one villager each day so i don't get overwhelmed XD


----------



## Yookey (Jun 14, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Just got done with blaire, working on Walt now ( ；?Д｀) i think i'll do one villager each day so i don't get overwhelmed XD



*-* sounds amazing.

I still want to do an art trade with youuuuuu


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

Yookey said:


> *-* sounds amazing.
> 
> I still want to do an art trade with youuuuuu



ADDIPIVMSEIOFJVNSEIJOFNVSIJROGNVROSFNVSROJIGNVSOIRGV
YOOKEH SEMPAI SNAP OUT OF ITT
*shakes*


----------



## Yookey (Jun 14, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> ADDIPIVMSEIOFJVNSEIJOFNVSIJROGNVROSFNVSROJIGNVSOIRGV
> YOOKEH SEMPAI SNAP OUT OF ITT
> *shakes*


snap out of what?
why you calling me sempai >: o


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 14, 2014)

*sniffle*
I-i-i-i dont knowww


*wild mewmewmewm fled!*


----------



## Yookey (Jun 14, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> *sniffle*
> I-i-i-i dont knowww
> View attachment 50695
> *wild mewmewmewm fled!*


I want your art, miss <3


----------



## Warrior (Jun 14, 2014)

Quick lil skunk girl,


----------



## PurplPanda (Jun 14, 2014)

Can we draw your mayor with them? (I would need a ref lol)


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Can we draw your mayor with them? (I would need a ref lol)



yep XD was thinking about adding my mayor as an option as well, since not everyone wants to draw the animals.










I use both of these, so either or works. going to add them to the front page as well. ^_^


----------



## Geneve (Jun 15, 2014)

bump

might try this out ;v;


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Quick lil skunk girl,


she's gorgeous <3


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

bump x3


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 15, 2014)

ill like to enter


----------



## Yookey (Jun 15, 2014)

please do c:


----------



## nintendumb (Jun 15, 2014)

i'm gonna edit this post later with my entry <3


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 16, 2014)

there's no way I can win.. no way..


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> there's no way I can win.. no way..


Sure you could. x3 everyone could win.

i'm thinking about adding categories as well.
Like 5k overall winner,
500ish for traditional
500ish for chibi
500ish for realistic
500ish for gijinka, etc. What do you guys think about that? ^_^


----------



## Warrior (Jun 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Sure you could. x3 everyone could win.
> 
> i'm thinking about adding categories as well.
> Like 5k overall winner,
> ...



hmmm I'm not for or against this idea, I'm honestly just curious what category there my entry comes under??


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

Warrior said:


> hmmm I'm not for or against this idea, I'm honestly just curious what category there my entry comes under??



I have no idea actually. Haha. Probably digital?


----------



## Arcueil (Jun 16, 2014)

Might try out for fun too xD 
I'd want to do some sort of group poster thing. But if I dont have time I'll just do one or two characters.


----------



## Big Forum User (Jun 16, 2014)

I drew something and am entering it later today. But how are you going to get the prize bells? 1st place is 5000 bells and you have 18 bells.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Forum User said:


> I drew something and am entering it later today. But how are you going to get the prize bells? 1st place is 5000 bells and you have 18 bells.



Have you ever heard of the ABD storage? Here on TBT peoole can store all of their bells.


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Have you ever heard of the ABD storage? Here on TBT peoole can store all of their bells.



^ That.


----------



## olivizza (Jun 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Sure you could. x3 everyone could win.
> 
> i'm thinking about adding categories as well.
> Like 5k overall winner,
> ...



if you're gonna do this you'll have to be very clear about the categories and you probably should have done it before people started putting entries in so they'd know their entry had to come under one of the categories.

and I wouldn't suggest like 'traditional' and 'digital' alongside categories like 'chibi', 'realistic', 'gijinka' because an entry could fit into both. you need to have categories that can't overlap.


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

olivizza said:


> if you're gonna do this you'll have to be very clear about the categories and you probably should have done it before people started putting entries in so they'd know their entry had to come under one of the categories.
> 
> and I wouldn't suggest like 'traditional' and 'digital' alongside categories like 'chibi', 'realistic', 'gijinka' because an entry could fit into both. you need to have categories that can't overlap.


I know, but some art might not fit into other categories, so i was thinking about one traditional category, for all traditional one. and then another category for digital "other", one that doesn't fit in either of the other categories. =P


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

hm, im not sure i terribly like the idea of categories now that were all like. entering and its sort of already moving? its probably something that shouldve happened beforehand <=/ but if you are gonna do it, ill not have any qualms. it just feels weird i guess

my entry is halfway done, ive just been being a lazy jerk


----------



## Yookey (Jun 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hm, im not sure i terribly like the idea of categories now that were all like. entering and its sort of already moving? its probably something that shouldve happened beforehand <=/ but if you are gonna do it, ill not have any qualms. it just feels weird i guess
> 
> my entry is halfway done, ive just been being a lazy jerk


I'm not sure why that is bad? There'll be more winners? three overall, and then some for each category ? it doesn't affect the current prizes in any way, just adds more ways to win ><


----------



## Gnome (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 16, 2014)

Yookey said:


> I'm not sure why that is bad? There'll be more winners? three overall, and then some for each category ? it doesn't affect the current prizes in any way, just adds more ways to win ><



... then i was reading incorrectly, i apologize XD; ive been so tired haha. i think it went over my head omfg im sorry

also gnome that is so rad lmfao


----------



## windfall (Jun 17, 2014)

I've been having some serious artblock :c



Spoiler


----------



## Yookey (Jun 17, 2014)

windfall said:


> I've been having some serious artblock :c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

I wont be able to participate, I have no time, tomorrow is my brother's graduation


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 17, 2014)

ended up just drawing your mayor instead haha


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 17, 2014)

omg lynn das kawaii


----------



## Yookey (Jun 17, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I wont be able to participate, I have no time, tomorrow is my brother's graduation


It ends in july, so still another month <3 c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> ended up just drawing your mayor instead haha


omg adorable =D


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 17, 2014)

excuse my horrible reading skills..


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 17, 2014)

Drew walt hes my favorite kangaroo 


Spoiler


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 17, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Drew walt hes my favorite kangaroo
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG Walt <333 nice work x3
(Bump)


----------



## krielle (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah, I thought this ended tomorrow. 

Plenty time to start *o*


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 18, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Ah, I thought this ended tomorrow.
> 
> Plenty time to start *o*



me too xDD


----------



## NikkiNikki (Jun 18, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> OMG Walt <333 nice work x3
> (Bump)



Thanks:3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 19, 2014)

NikkiNikki said:


> Thanks:3



You're welcome ^^

Bump!


----------



## Yookey (Jun 19, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 19, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## krielle (Jun 19, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

wait im confused when is this over?? Where I'm at it's already june 20th


----------



## Yookey (Jun 19, 2014)

Warrior said:


> wait im confused when is this over?? Where I'm at it's already june 20th



say's right in the first post c:

*Start Date:* June 13, 2014
*End Date:* July 18, 2014


----------



## Warrior (Jun 19, 2014)

oh lmao im laughing i CANNOT read apparently. cool. maybe I'll enter again, probably not lol


----------



## Yookey (Jun 21, 2014)

Bump ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jun 21, 2014)

bumpc:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 22, 2014)

And another bump.


----------



## Yookey (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Warrior (Jun 22, 2014)

I think maybe you set the entry date a little too long, and since most of the drawing options are kangaroos that might have set some people off of entering? (kangaroos are pretty weird to draw) and same deal with papi and zell, some people have difficulty with equine animals. 

If the competition is a judge of talent, why not let people draw villagers of their own choice and enter? It just seems like theres a lack of entrants, and the last submission was like 5 days ago. I don't want to enter a second time, but maybe consider adjusting the rules so more people will enter


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm still working on my entry ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Yookey (Jun 22, 2014)

Warrior said:


> I think maybe you set the entry date a little too long, and since most of the drawing options are kangaroos that might have set some people off of entering? (kangaroos are pretty weird to draw) and same deal with papi and zell, some people have difficulty with equine animals.
> 
> If the competition is a judge of talent, why not let people draw villagers of their own choice and enter? It just seems like theres a lack of entrants, and the last submission was like 5 days ago. I don't want to enter a second time, but maybe consider adjusting the rules so more people will enter



If you don't like the time, then too bad. There's a reason it's 1 month; to get more entries. 
Also it's my contest, I decide what characters I want drawn. I rarely see any art of the characters I want drawn, and I'm not going to spend 5k tbt to see Marshal drawn another 10 times. I want to spend 5k to motivate people to draw different characters from the popular boring ones which you see over and over and over again.

Sure a kangaroo is weird to draw, but I think that if you want to win my contest, you'd be able to whip one up within a month.

If you don't like my rules, then go find some other contest which suits you better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> I'm still working on my entry ヽ(；▽；)ノ


Awesome! I'm excited


----------



## Yookey (Jun 23, 2014)

Bump ^^


----------



## Yookey (Jun 23, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 23, 2014)

haha yeah orz........still working....aka its on the canvas and i havent touched it since istarted it...i should really get to it again hrugh


----------



## Yookey (Jun 23, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> haha yeah orz........still working....aka its on the canvas and i havent touched it since istarted it...i should really get to it again hrugh



^_^ good luck c:


----------



## Ricket426 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm allowed to sketch, yes?

I don't have the ability (or talent) to draw on a computer.


----------



## mob (Jun 23, 2014)

here is my submissions


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> here is my submissions



whoa/............. /blushing
sen--senpai
ur new style is...rly hot ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Warrior (Jun 23, 2014)

Yookey said:


> Sure a kangaroo is weird to draw, but I think that if you want to win my contest, you'd be able to whip one up within a month.
> 
> If you don't like my rules, then go find some other contest which suits you better.



i don't understand, are you talking to me as in, You as in ME or, you as in, the ,,, general? everyone?? I was just making a suggestion to attract more people to enter, but I guess its nbd if not many people enter?? idk.


----------



## Emzy (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh! This looks interesting! Your mayor is adorable! I might try and join  

Also is it possible if we are able to see the lovely creations on one page? >< my phone is being annoying and not showing the middle pages lol Dw if u cbbs >< but good luck with your comp! *flees*


----------



## Warrior (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh also since you seem genuinely interested in art of these villagers, this isn't an entry but might as well post it here?? Idk, its sketchy, really sketchy. sorry bout that


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 24, 2014)

Warrior said:


> Oh also since you seem genuinely interested in art of these villagers, this isn't an entry but might as well post it here?? Idk, its sketchy, really sketchy. sorry bout that



Wow they look amazing


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Yookey (Jun 25, 2014)

Warrior said:


> i don't understand, are you talking to me as in, You as in ME or, you as in, the ,,, general? everyone?? I was just making a suggestion to attract more people to enter, but I guess its nbd if not many people enter?? idk.



You as in general ^^

Sure other villagers might attract people, but I am not going to pay people to draw villagers I don't care about. Which is why I've given the option of the villagers I have. Those are the villagers I like, and the villagers I want to see art of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ricket426 said:


> I'm allowed to sketch, yes?
> 
> I don't have the ability (or talent) to draw on a computer.


Yes, sketches are accepted c:


gamzee said:


> here is my submissions


Cute!


Emzy said:


> Oh! This looks interesting! Your mayor is adorable! I might try and join
> 
> Also is it possible if we are able to see the lovely creations on one page? >< my phone is being annoying and not showing the middle pages lol Dw if u cbbs >< but good luck with your comp! *flees*


Ill add them on the front page when I'm not on my tablet. too much of a hassle from my tablet. C:


Warrior said:


> Oh also since you seem genuinely interested in art of these villagers, this isn't an entry but might as well post it here?? Idk, its sketchy, really sketchy. sorry bout that


That is an adorable pic of Kitt ^-^


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is my silly little doodle! I am no artist, so this isnt nearly as good as the other submissions, but.. hey. I had fun! Plus your mayors were too cute not to draw!  
(It's sharpie and colored pencil. I uploaded it from my phone!) 

View attachment 52469


----------



## Yookey (Jun 26, 2014)

Melissa-Crossing said:


> Here is my silly little doodle! I am no artist, so this isnt nearly as good as the other submissions, but.. hey. I had fun! Plus your mayors were too cute not to draw!
> (It's sharpie and colored pencil. I uploaded it from my phone!)
> 
> View attachment 52469


Attachment isn't working :C


----------



## BATOCTO (Jun 26, 2014)

ohh this looks like fun! definitely will participate ^^


----------



## anhtuanpt (Jun 26, 2014)

That means very good, when there's something like people often express such great people, huh???


----------



## Yookey (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 26, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## Yookey (Jun 27, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

hope this is okay, you said icould do it, so i drew my fursona and papi riding the train pfbdg

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/90146054317/for-yookeys-contest-tbt-papi-and-i-are


Spoiler: can u spot rover










hope you like it!!


----------



## Yookey (Jun 28, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> hope this is okay, you said icould do it, so i drew my fursona and papi riding the train pfbdg
> 
> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/90146054317/for-yookeys-contest-tbt-papi-and-i-are
> 
> ...


It's really cute! I've always loved your art =D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 28, 2014)

Yookey said:


> It's really cute! I've always loved your art =D



thank y///y im glad you like it!! ////i used ur town name for his shirt lmao, thought maybe thats where they wer eheaded


----------



## Yookey (Jun 28, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Byebi (Jun 28, 2014)

Just curious, are you still going to go with the multiple categories to enter into thing? O:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 29, 2014)

BibiBurger said:


> Just curious, are you still going to go with the multiple categories to enter into thing? O:



If I get more entries ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jun 29, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 30, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Yookey (Jun 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Yookey (Jun 30, 2014)

bump x3


----------



## Yookey (Jul 1, 2014)

babump ~


----------



## Pequepanda (Jul 1, 2014)

I might participate if Uni doesn't kill me first c':


----------



## Yookey (Jul 1, 2014)

Pequepanda said:


> I might participate if Uni doesn't kill me first c':



Doooo it <3
Hope you survive x3


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 1, 2014)

Bump~


----------



## Yookey (Jul 1, 2014)

x3 bump


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump for Yookey. ^^


----------



## Melyora (Jul 2, 2014)

Owh, I will probably enter! =D


----------



## Yookey (Jul 2, 2014)

please do ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump c:


----------



## Yookey (Jul 3, 2014)

Good morning bump


----------



## Yookey (Jul 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Yookey (Jul 4, 2014)

Good morning bump ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 4, 2014)

Bump x3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 4, 2014)

if i could draw as good as you! Let me try!


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 4, 2014)

Thinking of entering


----------



## Warrior (Jul 5, 2014)

man whats the point in talking bout entering?? Go ahead and do it!! Good luck!!


----------



## Yookey (Jul 5, 2014)

More entries? <3


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 6, 2014)

This looks like fun, I'll join ^^

Pictures finished loading xD I have no artistic ability on the computer so I had to hand draw : p

http://gyazo.com/1b583d2a93c6bdaf9bb7180143f64a2a     Failed chibi xD

http://gyazo.com/17ac9c5b510e9847782d72e621d7336f

Lots of fun ^^ I'm not the best at drawing xD

And I took the picture from my phone and waited for it to load on computer then used gyazo to take it, wow nwn So, not best quality lol


----------



## Yookey (Jul 6, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> This looks like fun, I'll join ^^
> 
> Pictures finished loading xD I have no artistic ability on the computer so I had to hand draw : p
> 
> ...



D'awwww those kangaroos *-*


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yookey said:


> D'awwww those kangaroos *-*



I'm glad you think they're cute n w n I haven't drawn in so long

I'll probably do another entry, hopefully not at 3am again o n o


----------



## Yookey (Jul 6, 2014)

Dragonqueen0912 said:


> I'm glad you think they're cute n w n I haven't drawn in so long
> 
> I'll probably do another entry, hopefully not at 3am again o n o



Please do!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'll be joining to. ^.^) I just don't want to post until it looks perfect.
Thanks for holding this contest.
I get to draw animals I usually don't.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 7, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> I'll be joining to. ^.^) I just don't want to post until it looks perfect.
> Thanks for holding this contest.
> I get to draw animals I usually don't.



Looking forward to seeing your entry!


----------



## Yookey (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Yookey (Jul 9, 2014)

bump x3


----------



## Yookey (Jul 10, 2014)

bump^^


----------



## buuunii (Jul 10, 2014)

definitely wanna enter! >w<


----------



## Yookey (Jul 10, 2014)

buuunii said:


> definitely wanna enter! >w<



do it!


----------



## Mango (Jul 10, 2014)

ill join but it may be a sketch sorrrryyyy


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 11, 2014)

I might give this a go! I'm not the best artist, but I love drawing villagers, it's really fun.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 11, 2014)

Mango said:


> ill join but it may be a sketch sorrrryyyy


Sketches are fine too!


Twinrova said:


> I might give this a go! I'm not the best artist, but I love drawing villagers, it's really fun.


Awesome! Please do! ^_^


----------



## MayorMudkip (Jul 11, 2014)

Definitely gonna try my hand at this! I'll have to decide who to draw c:


----------



## Yookey (Jul 11, 2014)

MayorMudkip said:


> Definitely gonna try my hand at this! I'll have to decide who to draw c:



Fantastic! ^_^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 11, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## Beary (Jul 11, 2014)

Is traditional art allowed?


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 11, 2014)

Im gonna try this!


----------



## Yookey (Jul 11, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Is traditional art allowed?


yes x3


BerryPop said:


> Im gonna try this!



please do!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

Here is my first entry.
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/Untitledssasa_zps95d4895d.png
I even wrote a mini story for it~~ xD
Kitt Jr. had a mom whom he loved very much, and who loved him back equally or even more so....but that never answered his question. Who is my Dad? Kitt Jr. incessantly smothered his mother with this question, knowing very well how it affected her. In a moment of uncontrollable emotion, Kitt Jr. jumped out of his mother's safe blanket, and ran and ran until he didn't know where he was. Mother always knew where she was going, lulling him into a slumber as she busied herself to flowering around town and talking some gibberish to faceless neighbors whom he saw from her pouch. This was scary. Too scary for the young and ignorant boy of four years. However, remembering the strong face his mother always wore, he wondered into huge pines, and saw from afar giants. No, they were friends of my mom right? Treading ever so slowly, he approached the laughing group, and peered into the sky that was so very blue that day. Noticing a scene so much higher than the giant pines, Kitt Jr. felt a rush of fearlessness. However, this adrenaline kick was to be in vain as the "angel" or what people called mayor approached the group. Her normally cheerful face seemed pale and she was out of breath from what seemed like exhaustion. All attention was given to the mayor, and somehow that irked, no amazed him. This person who was so different from anyone he has ever met was like an irreplaceable family member to the whole town. Kitt Jr. was surprised when her gaze shifted to him, and he fuddled with his oversized shirt. "Wait, isn't that Kitt's joey?" said one. Others began to gossip before the loud, sharp voice of Miss Mayor halted all speech. She gently picked me up, and gave me a look as if I should be ashamed of myself. I pretty much was. I made my mom sad and even Miss Mayor was mad at me. Miss Mayor's stern look only lasted for a moment, when she suddenly embraced me like Mom would. Soo...warm.."I miss mommy." Placing both hands on my tiny shoulders, miss mayor gave me a saddened look. "You really did give Kitt a heart attack, rushing off into the woods like that. You have to apologize to your mother, okay? I nodded slowly, as my muddled thoughts began coming together again. We now walked slowly back to the neighborhood where the blue, blue sky could be seen clearly. Mom's running silhouette approached us as the mayor waved both hands back and forth dramatically. A split second later I felt my feet flying in the air. It was scary, like my journey today....but it had a light feeling. Mom's gentle but tight grip took me, and her always upstanding form collapsed with me in her arms. "Why are you crying, mom?" Because I have an idiot son, that's why..." Within her crushing embrace, I saw the sky again that seemed so far away, but beautiful in it's own right. "I'm sorry mom...I'm so sorry. I repeated this out of a sudden realization that I didn't need this beautiful image of a father to make me normal. I had my mom. She's everything I would ever need. The next day, the sky seemed even bluer then.

A stupid, mushy story I made up when drawing.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 12, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Here is my first entry.
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/Untitledssasa_zps95d4895d.png
> I even wrote a mini story for it~~ xD
> Kitt Jr. had a mom whom he loved very much, and who loved him back equally or even more so....but that never answered his question. Who is my Dad? Kitt Jr. incessantly smothered his mother with this question, knowing very well how it affected her. In a moment of uncontrollable emotion, Kitt Jr. jumped out of his mother's safe blanket, and ran and ran until he didn't know where he was. Mother always knew where she was going, lulling him into a slumber as she busied herself to flowering around town and talking some gibberish to faceless neighbors whom he saw from her pouch. This was scary. Too scary for the young and ignorant boy of four years. However, remembering the strong face his mother always wore, he wondered into huge pines, and saw from afar giants. No, they were friends of my mom right? Treading ever so slowly, he approached the laughing group, and peered into the sky that was so very blue that day. Noticing a scene so much higher than the giant pines, Kitt Jr. felt a rush of fearlessness. However, this adrenaline kick was to be in vain as the "angel" or what people called mayor approached the group. Her normally cheerful face seemed pale and she was out of breath from what seemed like exhaustion. All attention was given to the mayor, and somehow that irked, no amazed him. This person who was so different from anyone he has ever met was like an irreplaceable family member to the whole town. Kitt Jr. was surprised when her gaze shifted to him, and he fuddled with his oversized shirt. "Wait, isn't that Kitt's joey?" said one. Others began to gossip before the loud, sharp voice of Miss Mayor halted all speech. She gently picked me up, and gave me a look as if I should be ashamed of myself. I pretty much was. I made my mom sad and even Miss Mayor was mad at me. Miss Mayor's stern look only lasted for a moment, when she suddenly embraced me like Mom would. Soo...warm.."I miss mommy." Placing both hands on my tiny shoulders, miss mayor gave me a saddened look. "You really did give Kitt a heart attack, rushing off into the woods like that. You have to apologize to your mother, okay? I nodded slowly, as my muddled thoughts began coming together again. We now walked slowly back to the neighborhood where the blue, blue sky could be seen clearly. Mom's running silhouette approached us as the mayor waved both hands back and forth dramatically. A split second later I felt my feet flying in the air. It was scary, like my journey today....but it had a light feeling. Mom's gentle but tight grip took me, and her always upstanding form collapsed with me in her arms. "Why are you crying, mom?" Because I have an idiot son, that's why..." Within her crushing embrace, I saw the sky again that seemed so far away, but beautiful in it's own right. "I'm sorry mom...I'm so sorry. I repeated this out of a sudden realization that I didn't need this beautiful image of a father to make me normal. I had my mom. She's everything I would ever need. The next day, the sky seemed even bluer then.
> ...


I absolutely love drawings with stories behind them! So touching >w< great job and thanks for entering!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks so much for liking. xD
I'm going to try a get a few more entries in. v(^.^)v


----------



## Yookey (Jul 12, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Thanks so much for liking. xD
> I'm going to try a get a few more entries in. v(^.^)v


Awesome! looking forward to seeing more entries from you! ^_^


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

Human Walt~~
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/walt_zps7a4f5230.png


----------



## Yookey (Jul 12, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Human Walt~~
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/walt_zps7a4f5230.png



awesome! I've never seen a human version of walt before


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 12, 2014)

Human Blaire. xD
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/Blair_zps4cb4f177.png
She's a Skater Girl~~


----------



## Yookey (Jul 12, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Human Blaire. xD
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/Blair_zps4cb4f177.png
> She's a Skater Girl~~


Wow, it's so different from what I normally see of her! Nice job =D


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 13, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Meira (Jul 14, 2014)

Hope I'm not too late


----------



## Yookey (Jul 14, 2014)

Meira said:


> Hope I'm not too late



Oh my! I's so cute! :3 and nope, not too late!


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 14, 2014)

I will try with all my heart, but im rubbish at drawing x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope you enjoy laughing at this  Blaire I will never win but just wanted to submit it xx


----------



## Yookey (Jul 14, 2014)

Yay, more entries! ^_^


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 16, 2014)

Here is probably my last entry. xD
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/mayoryookie_zps1b136853.png
It's you~~


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol Yookey, My art is rubbish  Might try my hand at walt now x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Walt didnt work so i tryed zell



Sorry its soo bad


----------



## Yookey (Jul 16, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> Here is probably my last entry. xD
> http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg547/ahousar97/mayoryookie_zps1b136853.png
> It's you~~


Cuuuuuuuuute!


E m m a said:


> Lol Yookey, My art is rubbish  Might try my hand at walt now x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Awww no walt :c But cute zell!


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 16, 2014)

I can try walt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tryed and failed walt :


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 16, 2014)

Nobody has drawn Rooney yet so I decided to draw him XD AC kangaroos are tricky to draw.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 16, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Nobody has drawn Rooney yet so I decided to draw him XD AC kangaroos are tricky to draw.



I must be the only person here who cannot draw


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Nobody has drawn Rooney yet so I decided to draw him XD AC kangaroos are tricky to draw.



wa IT ray you can draw ?? ?? WHY DIDNT I KNOW THIS im a bad friend


----------



## mob (Jul 16, 2014)

WAHT THE HECK RAY


----------



## Yookey (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> wa IT ray you can draw ?? ?? WHY DIDNT I KNOW THIS im a bad friend



Sure he can! I've been telling him to upload his roo drawings for a very long time now! He finally listened >:3


----------



## Yookey (Jul 16, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 17, 2014)

Oops... mis-read the rules.


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 17, 2014)

@Yookey, what time zone is this going by? Depending on your answer I could have a extra day than I thought I did. I've drafted a drawing but I really want to be happy with it before I send it in.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 17, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I'll enter, but you guys are way too amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cute art of Erik, but sad to say, he wasn't one of the options to draw D:



Twinrova said:


> @Yookey, what time zone is this going by? Depending on your answer I could have a extra day than I thought I did. I've drafted a drawing but I really want to be happy with it before I send it in.


I'm going by GMT+1. So i'll be ending the contest at 11:59pm the 18th. Roughly 39h away  ^_^


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 17, 2014)

Bumpppity Bump Bumpity


----------



## buuunii (Jul 17, 2014)

Wanted to enter but I got work and it can't Dx


----------



## eranir (Jul 17, 2014)

I wanna enter too!! *a-hem* I mean, here is my entry, I hope you like it .

I drew Zell since I had him before. He watered my flowers regularly and I always thought of him as a flower lover, which is why there are flowers clinging onto some abstract trees in the background. 



Spoiler: le Zell


----------



## Edzers (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll enter! I drew your mayor (ref2)

http://i59.tinypic.com/rclifq.jpg


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's a couple of entries; your mayor and Mathilda~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 17, 2014)

Usagii said:


> Here's a couple of entries; your mayor and Mathilda~



HOLY CRAP those 2 are really good!! ^^


----------



## U s a g i (Jul 17, 2014)

Aw thank you, Drew~ ^^


----------



## Yookey (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh my goodness *W* all the new entries. I'm excited.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

bump c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 18, 2014)

I can't draw but so exciting to watch xD


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 18, 2014)

Here is my entry! I'm no artist, but drawing villagers is heaps of fun. 



Spoiler: My drawing of Bangle






That's a nice looking fish you've got there, Bangle. I reckon it's a tasty King Salmon <3.

She's either concentrating really hard on nabbing that fish, or she's wondering why tigers need a fishing rod in the first place. 



Good luck everybody, looking forward to seeing the results tomorrow


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

Oooh bangle got an entry! :3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 18, 2014)

Looking forwards to the results. i cant draw, and my sister cant, but she entered


----------



## buuunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Did one entry quickly! Working on next!



Spoiler: My crap doodle ;-;


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Did one entry quickly! Working on next!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my goodness, that's adorable >w<


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

WOAHSHABON I just looked at your art shop and its fab! i need to earn tbt to buy something though  Any tips on how to earn ?


----------



## buuunii (Jul 18, 2014)

Second entry! i like one so much more ;x;
Better resolution: here



Spoiler: Chibi Mayor


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

What time is this over ?


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Second entry! i like one so much more ;x;
> Better resolution: here
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! >W<



E m m a said:


> What time is this over ?



in 3 hours and 10ish minutes ^_^


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey yookey, i know that KATT Isnt in the list to draw, but could i submit her anyways?


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

E m m a said:


> Hey yookey, i know that KATT Isnt in the list to draw, but could i submit her anyways?


You could submit a drawing of her, but it won't be a valid entry sorry :c


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

Its fine  How much time left ?


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

E m m a said:


> Its fine  How much time left ?



about 35 min. ^^


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

AHHHH Im going up to bed nowwww Ill need to take my phone up


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

This contest has now ended


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

AHHHH When are they announced ? Sorry I wanna sleep


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

E m m a said:


> AHHHH When are they announced ? Sorry I wanna sleep



When me and the other judges have given their input. feel free to go to sleep


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

Will it be more then an hour ?


----------



## Yookey (Jul 18, 2014)

E m m a said:


> Will it be more then an hour ?



for sure ^^


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 18, 2014)

I've got another 2 hours in me then I'm off . Been up since 3am, it's now 23:33


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 18, 2014)

can't wait to see who wins! I never even entered because i suck at art.


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 19, 2014)

Cant wait to find out who won!


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm so psyched. xD


----------



## mob (Jul 19, 2014)

hype.


----------



## Yookey (Jul 19, 2014)

The winners are.....


Spoiler: Drumroll









*Buuunii* who goes home with *5000 TBT* bells!

Your chibis are extremely adorable. You did a great job on them both, but this one is extra adorable cause of blaire being in it as well. Double the cuteness.





Spoiler: Excitement








*Eranir* who goes home with *1000 TBT* bells!

This Zell picture is outstanding. The colors are amazing, and he's just overall handsome. Great job!





Spoiler: !!!








*Meira *who goes home with *500 TBT* bells!

The way you drew my mayor in this is amazing. She looks proud and cute at the same time. And the colors are just amazing. Thank you for participating






Spoiler: but that's not all!



Warrior, Windfall, Usagii, Rayquaza128, Olivizza, Lynn105, Shirohibiki, Darumy, Ahousar97 and Twinrova will walk home with one cherry each, for their amazing art.



Thank you everyone for entering, and I'm sorry not all of you could get a price! 
So many outstanding pieces of art was drawn for this contest. I hope you guys had as much fun as I did. x3​


----------



## buuunii (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh... Did....did I really win? *explodes and has mini heart attack*
AHHHHHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH ;0;
I don't even know what to say I'm so horrible ;~;


----------



## Aradai (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats to the winners and participants!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 19, 2014)

Congratulations guys! Great work X3


----------



## Hyperpesta (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats Guys! Now i know who won, i can go off and enjoy my sisters birthday


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 19, 2014)

Woohoo~~ won a cherry. :')
Thanks so much for holding this contest.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 19, 2014)

yayy cherry! and congrats to the winners : D


----------



## tsantsa (Jul 19, 2014)

Awww Congrats Guys! Im so glad i never won ( You all deserved it much more then me!)


----------



## windfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the cherry


----------



## eranir (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, what a nice surprise I got when I woke up this morning. Thank you!


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks so much for the cherry and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Meira (Jul 19, 2014)

*o* Woah what a surprise!
Thank you so much and good job everyone c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 19, 2014)

congrats to the winners, and thank you for holding this contest!


----------

